# 90mm Steel Reel? (ID Needed)



## BobClack (Nov 25, 2014)

Came across an over-sized developing reel.
(Photo is with standard 120 reel.)

Diameter: 170mm (6.69")
Depth (outer dimensions): 88mm (3.46")
Depth (inner dimension): 84mm (3.3")

Is this a 90mm reel? Since it's not quite 90mm, am guessing it may be a different animal.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 25, 2014)

Hmmm.. that's an oddball.  Some special pano film or something?


----------



## compur (Nov 25, 2014)

There have been many, many film formats over the years for both still and movie films. Some were pretty big. There is a list of old Kodak roll film sizes at the link below. Your reel might be for one of these. Scroll down the page to see the table:

History of Kodak Roll Film Numbers


----------



## BobClack (Nov 25, 2014)

Thank you for the responses.

I discounted (perhaps wrongly) that this spool would be intended for "popular" sized films. Whereas the 120 spool, as shown, has 8 circles the unknown spool has 17. Provided that the unknown spool was intended to fill up entirely for development, the film length would be enormous.

Then again, if it isn't intended to be filled up entirely, perhaps it is indeed meant for an older, popular-sized film.

Hmm.


----------

